# Lots of snakes and lizards!



## jstec (Mar 3, 2013)

Some of my snakes and lizards that I have


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice variety, The pic of the one eating is a great shot, Is that a Kenyan ?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Mar 3, 2013)

Love the eastern hognose.


----------



## jstec (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah he was a Kenyan I traded at the all Ohio reptile show for a baby leopard tortoise


----------



## theelectraco (Mar 7, 2013)

I always find it weird how Kenyans turn their bodies upside down when they eat


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Mar 8, 2013)

Is the third one a Brazilian Rainbow Boa? I love those! Great pics, by the way.


----------

